# Green Pass: anche dopo stato d'emergenza, ritorno a quello "base"



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Come affermato dal sottosegretario alla salute Pierpaolo Sileri a Mattino Cinque (_"Pensiamo a rimodulare il Green Pass fino all'eliminazione del green pass RAFFORZATO nei posti di lavoro"_) e testate come Il Giornale: *Si valuta un percorso a tappe. Verrà prima eliminato il SUPER green pass per ristoranti e bar all’aperto, poi negozi e uffici pubblici. Poi si passerà ai locali al chiuso tipo cinema e teatri. Si punta ad eliminare il certificato verde rafforzato per il ritorno a quello "base" che è quello che consente il tampone. Per i luoghi di lavoro, può esserci l'estensione dell’obbligo almeno fino al 15 giugno, data della fine dell'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50.*


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come affermato dal sottosegretario alla salute Pierpaolo Sileri a Mattino Cinque (_"Pensiamo a rimodulare il Green Pass fino all'eliminazione del green pass RAFFORZATO nei posti di lavoro"_) e testate come Il Giornale: *Si valuta un percorso a tappe. Verrà prima eliminato il SUPER green pass per ristoranti e bar all’aperto, poi negozi e uffici pubblici. Poi si passerà ai locali al chiuso tipo cinema e teatri. Si punta ad eliminare il certificato verde rafforzato per il ritorno a quello "base" che è quello che consente il tampone. Per i luoghi di lavoro, può esserci l'estensione dell’obbligo almeno fino al 15 giugno, data della fine dell'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50.*


Esseri spregevoli, avete tutto il mio disprezzo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come affermato dal sottosegretario alla salute Pierpaolo Sileri a Mattino Cinque (_"Pensiamo a rimodulare il Green Pass fino all'eliminazione del green pass RAFFORZATO nei posti di lavoro"_) e testate come Il Giornale: *Si valuta un percorso a tappe. Verrà prima eliminato il SUPER green pass per ristoranti e bar all’aperto, poi negozi e uffici pubblici. Poi si passerà ai locali al chiuso tipo cinema e teatri. Si punta ad eliminare il certificato verde rafforzato per il ritorno a quello "base" che è quello che consente il tampone. Per i luoghi di lavoro, può esserci l'estensione dell’obbligo almeno fino al 15 giugno, data della fine dell'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50.*


C'è una guerra in corso e questi vigliacchi vogliono imporci la quarta dose il prossimo autunno. Mah, speriamo che gli eventi in corso gli costringano a cambiare idea.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

tutti i paesi fanno sparire le restrizioni tra febbraio e marzo, noi fino a giugno per far le solite ferie e mare tranquilli.
come già stradetto, agli italiani non devi toccare le ferie e sono disposti a subire di nuovo restrizioni per il terzo autunno di fila pur di far l'estate in pace
sembra un loop, sono due anni che si scrivono le stesse cose e le fanno pedissequamente

le restrizioni covid senza il covid...


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come affermato dal sottosegretario alla salute Pierpaolo Sileri a Mattino Cinque (_"Pensiamo a rimodulare il Green Pass fino all'eliminazione del green pass RAFFORZATO nei posti di lavoro"_) e testate come Il Giornale: *Si valuta un percorso a tappe. Verrà prima eliminato il SUPER green pass per ristoranti e bar all’aperto, poi negozi e uffici pubblici. Poi si passerà ai locali al chiuso tipo cinema e teatri. Si punta ad eliminare il certificato verde rafforzato per il ritorno a quello "base" che è quello che consente il tampone. Per i luoghi di lavoro, può esserci l'estensione dell’obbligo almeno fino al 15 giugno, data della fine dell'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50.*


Non lo so, mi sembra un po' capziosa come ricostruzione.
Ho sentito chiaramente Sileri stamattina, e ha detto con estrema chiarezza che il Green Pass anche nella sua forma base sarà superato entro l'estate, come anche la quarantena per i positivi.
Piu chiaro di così non poteva essere.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non lo so, mi sembra un po' capziosa come ricostruzione.
> Ho sentito chiaramente Sileri stamattina, e ha detto con estrema chiarezza che il Green Pass anche nella sua forma base sarà superato entro l'estate, come anche la quarantena per i positivi.
> Piu chiaro di così non poteva essere.


Per i lavoratori ha parlato di superamento green pass RAFFORZATO. Parole sue.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per i lavoratori ha parlato di superamento green pass RAFFORZATO. Parole sue.


Si, ma ha aggiunto che sarebbe stato il primo passo di un percorso a tappe comprensivo anche di superamento della mascherina, della distanza interpersonale e addirittura della mascherina all'aperto (alleluia), oltre ad auspicare una vaccinazione non obbligatoria, ma "consigliata" (che chiaramente svuota di significato il green pass stesso)


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, ma ha aggiunto che sarebbe stato il primo passo di un percorso a tappe comprensivo anche di superamento della mascherina, della distanza interpersonale e addirittura della mascherina *all'aperto* (alleluia), oltre ad auspicare una vaccinazione non obbligatoria, ma "consigliata" (che chiaramente svuota di significato il green pass stesso)


La ricostruzione nel post principale dunque è esatta, perchè conferma che anche DOPO lo stato d'emergenza, il green pass rimane. Sulla parte evidenziata, penso volessi dire al chiuso come ha effettivamente detto Sileri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è una guerra in corso e questi vigliacchi vogliono imporci la quarta dose il prossimo autunno. Mah, speriamo che gli eventi in corso gli costringano a cambiare idea.



Abbiamo comprato troppe dosi, detto proprio dal generalissimo di sta ceppa. Ne abbiamo prese talmente tante che ora dobbiamo donarle, perché buttarle avrà sicuramente un costo non indifferente visto che sono rifiuti speciali e quindi è meglio regalarle ad altri paesi.

Banalmente il motivo per cui vogliono spararci mille mila dosi a testa alla fine credo sia proprio questo. Abbiamo comprato un'enormità di dosi e smaltirle costa troppo, quindi meglio andare in overdose da vaccino


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Abbiamo comprato troppe dosi, detto proprio dal generalissimo di sta ceppa. Ne abbiamo prese talmente tante che ora dobbiamo donarle, perché buttarle avrà sicuramente un costo non indifferente visto che sono rifiuti speciali e quindi è meglio regalarle ad altri paesi.
> 
> Banalmente il motivo per cui vogliono spararci mille mila dosi a testa alla fine credo sia proprio questo. Abbiamo comprato un'enormità di dosi e smaltirle costa troppo, quindi meglio andare in overdose da vaccino


non solo in Italia, in molti paesi occidentali stanno scadendo o sono già scadute
settimana scorsa leggevo di milioni di dosi scadute negli USA, perchè la prima dose non la fa più nessuno


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non solo in Italia, in molti paesi occidentali stanno scadendo o sono già scadute
> settimana scorsa leggevo di milioni di dosi scadute negli USA, perchè la prima dose non la fa più nessuno


Negli USA non hanno nemmeno il 30% delle terze dosi, anche perchè è scattato un allarme dei cardiologi. Ma queste cose nessuno le dice in Italia, l'unico che ha accennato all'allarme è stato Nicola Porro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La ricostruzione nel post principale dunque è esatta, perchè conferma che anche DOPO lo stato d'emergenza, il green pass rimane. Sulla parte evidenziata, penso volessi dire al chiuso come ha effettivamente detto Sileri.


Si certo, intendevo al chiuso ho sbagliato a scrivere


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma poi se accogliamo gli ucraini e sono quasi tutti no vacches, c’è poco da discutere. O tutti o nessuno. Addio a queste stupidate


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

*Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla salute: "Dal 1 aprile cambierà lo scenario. Nei prossimi giorni, il governo emanerà un decreto dove verrà stabilito un 'cronoprogramma'. Il green pass non sarà più necessario per gli spazi all'aperto, bar e ristoranti. Prima del 15 giugno, si lavorerà per passare dal green pass rafforzato a quello base, così si potrà lavorare facendosi il tampone...".*


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla salute: "Dal 1 aprile cambierà lo scenario. Nei prossimi giorni, il governo emanerà un decreto dove verrà stabilito un 'cronoprogramma'. Il green pass non sarà più necessario per gli spazi all'aperto, bar e ristoranti. Prima del 15 giugno, si lavorerà per passare dal green pass rafforzato a quello base, così si potrà lavorare facendosi il tampone...".*



Dio C. ci lavori tu con il tampone


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Tutto questo per il raffreddore omicron.
Vergognosi!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla salute: "Dal 1 aprile cambierà lo scenario. Nei prossimi giorni, il governo emanerà un decreto dove verrà stabilito un 'cronoprogramma'. Il green pass non sarà più necessario per gli spazi all'aperto, bar e ristoranti. Prima del 15 giugno, si lavorerà per passare dal green pass rafforzato a quello base, così si potrà lavorare facendosi il tampone...".*




Scontatissimo. Roba già detta da Draghi qualche settimana fa tra l'altro. Ma si fa finta che non sia così non si sa per quale motivo. Ricordo i titoli dei giornali che dicevano addio al green pass e poi leggi l'articolo e Draghi dice solo superamento del super green pass.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla salute: "Dal 1 aprile cambierà lo scenario. Nei prossimi giorni, il governo emanerà un decreto dove verrà stabilito un 'cronoprogramma'. Il green pass non sarà più necessario per gli spazi all'aperto, bar e ristoranti. Prima del 15 giugno, si lavorerà per passare dal green pass rafforzato a quello base, così si potrà lavorare facendosi il tampone...".*


Quindi verrà tolto per lavorare "col catso". É sempre bene aspettarsi il peggio da sto porcile di paese


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla salute: "Dal 1 aprile cambierà lo scenario. Nei prossimi giorni, il governo emanerà un decreto dove verrà stabilito un 'cronoprogramma'. Il green pass non sarà più necessario per gli spazi all'aperto, bar e ristoranti. Prima del 15 giugno, si lavorerà per passare dal green pass rafforzato a quello base, così si potrà lavorare facendosi il tampone...".*



Da precisare solo per gli over 50... È demenziale questa cosa


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Da precisare solo per gli over 50... È demenziale questa cosa


Mah, secondo me non lo tolgono neanche per gli under 50, inventeranno qualcosa x mantenerlo


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me non lo tolgono neanche per gli under 50, inventeranno qualcosa x mantenerlo



Da quel che leggo sembra che verrà cancellato per gli under, non sarai più obbligato a mostrarlo a lavoro... Attaccano gli over 50 perché sono quelli che presto o tardi finiranno i soldi.. con i figli a carico e si dovranno vaccinare.

Mamma mia che odio e che schifo di paese..


----------



## mil77 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi se accogliamo gli ucraini e sono quasi tutti no vacches, c’è poco da discutere. O tutti o nessuno. Addio a queste stupidate


Mi è sembrato di capire che gli Ucraini che verranno in Italia saranno vaccinati. A chi si è vaccinato con Sputnik verrà dato comunque il green pass


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Da quel che leggo sembra che verrà cancellato per gli under, non sarai più obbligato a mostrarlo a lavoro... Attaccano gli over 50 perché sono quelli che presto o tardi finiranno i soldi.. con i figli a carico e si dovranno vaccinare.
> 
> Mamma mia che odio e che schifo di paese..


Io non l'ho capita così, anche se mi andrebbe di lusso, essendo under50.
Temo vogliano lasciare il GP base per tutti.

È uno strumento vessatorio che va abolito assolutamente.
Non è costituzionale, non è giustificato dalla situazione.


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho capita così, anche se mi andrebbe di lusso, essendo under50.
> Temo vogliano lasciare il GP base per tutti.
> 
> È uno strumento vessatorio che va abolito assolutamente.
> Non è costituzionale, non è giustificato dalla situazione.


leggi gli articoli di ieri su varie testate specificano che per il lavoro il GP rimane solo per gli over 50 ma potranno lavorare pagando il tampone, lo devono levare a tutti!

basta che scrivi su google: "stop green pass per chi lavora"


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho capita così, anche se mi andrebbe di lusso, essendo under50.
> Temo vogliano lasciare il GP base per tutti.
> 
> È uno strumento vessatorio che va abolito assolutamente.
> Non è costituzionale, non è giustificato dalla situazione.


Il gp base non dà nessuna garanzia alle case farmac. e non durerà molto, sarà pure ridicolo chiederlo per i trasporti o per andare in posta visto che nessuno lo farà, né chi si è vaccinato l'anno prima né chi non si è mai vaccinato.
Vivere pagando 15€ ogni 2 giorni in ESTATE?!? per poi magari rendere nuovamente rafforzato il gp non appena fa freddo? dai non ci voglio credere troppo e forse quegli asini se la dovranno battagliare con l'obbligo vaccinale a giugno quando la situazione sarà diversa e il sentimento pure, non so nemmeno come faranno a prorogare quella vigliaccata o a scucire ancora soldi alla gente che si fa il tampone da mesi e mesi, forse se la potranno prendere con gli over 50 ma non ne vedo il motivo, perché poi finito l'obbligo o finita l'estate dovranno ritornare a prendersela un po' con tutta la popolazione che nel frattempo avrà vomitato la narrativa del gp come strumento sanitario salvifico mentre non c'è nessuna emergenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Costa, sottosegretario alla salute: "Dal 1 aprile cambierà lo scenario. Nei prossimi giorni, il governo emanerà un decreto dove verrà stabilito un 'cronoprogramma'. Il green pass non sarà più necessario per gli spazi all'aperto, bar e ristoranti. Prima del 15 giugno, si lavorerà per passare dal green pass rafforzato a quello base, così si potrà lavorare facendosi il tampone...".*


E menomale che dovevano togliere il green pass per lavorare...


----------



## claudiop77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il gp base non dà nessuna garanzia alle case farmac. e non durerà molto, sarà pure ridicolo chiederlo per i trasporti o per andare in posta visto che nessuno lo farà, né chi si è vaccinato l'anno prima né chi non si è mai vaccinato.
> Vivere pagando 15€ ogni 2 giorni in ESTATE?!? per poi magari rendere nuovamente rafforzato il gp non appena fa freddo? dai non ci voglio credere troppo e forse quegli asini se la dovranno battagliare con l'obbligo vaccinale a giugno quando la situazione sarà diversa e il sentimento pure, non so nemmeno come faranno a prorogare quella vigliaccata o a scucire ancora soldi alla gente che si fa il tampone da mesi e mesi, forse se la potranno prendere con gli over 50 ma non ne vedo il motivo, perché poi finito l'obbligo o finita l'estate dovranno ritornare a prendersela un po' con tutta la popolazione che nel frattempo avrà vomitato la narrativa del gp come strumento sanitario salvifico mentre non c'è nessuna emergenza.


In estate lo toglieranno per tutto o quasi, ne sono convinto.
Però se non sparisce lo possono reintrodurre ad esempio se la quarta dose verrà approvata, anche con un vaccino diverso dagli attuali.
È inconcepibile che si possa ricattare per il lavoro, già lo era prima, con un virus più letale, ora ha proprio zero senso.
E la gente ha già problemi di bollette, inflazione, eccetera, l'economia è già sotto stress, il GP è un'ulteriore mazzata.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> In estate lo toglieranno per tutto o quasi, ne sono convinto.
> Però se non sparisce lo possono reintrodurre ad esempio se la quarta dose verrà approvata, anche con un vaccino diverso dagli attuali.
> È inconcepibile che si possa ricattare per il lavoro, già lo era prima, con un virus più letale, ora ha proprio zero senso.
> E la gente ha già problemi di bollette, inflazione, eccetera, l'economia è già sotto stress, il GP è un'ulteriore mazzata.


Lo spero, il gp sembra pensato per controllarci nelle tasche, per capire se potremo sostenere guerre o semplicemente allinearci, ma dal momento che verrà tolto non potrà essere rimesso, di tanto in tanto, mi fa solo un po' ridere che molta gente si sia sparata 3 dosi per passare, VIVA, l'inverno 2021, al contrario degli altri precedenti dove non ne ha avuto bisogno.
La gente deve davvero cominciare ad abituarsi al peggio e ci deve convivere, prima forse c'era troppo rilassamento adesso di sicuro non c'è più nulla, mi dispiace solo che pensiero libero sia stato commissariato dai decreti inutili e anticostituzionali che ha sparato fuori la politica clownesca negli ultimi anni, prima non c'era nessun interesse, ora tutti pendono dalle loro labbra e aspettano il da farsi, questo è il modo peggiore purtroppo per aspettarsi nuove libertà per essere stati bravi o semplicemente per essere rimasti vivi.


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2022)

Sto leggendo roba che mi fa venire voglia di ammazzare dagli utenti qua dentro, che non si rendono conto che dopo fine marzo qualsiasi scelta che non preveda l'abolizione di tutto sia totalmente illegale! Chiunque andrà ancora a farsi il tampone per lavorare starà letteralmente buttando soldi nel cesso perché se pure venisse fermato, potrebbe denunciare e avrebbe non solo ragione in tribunale, ma pure il risarcimento perché persino adesso lo stato di emergenza stesso che consente queste misure discriminatorie viene ritenuto illecito in un tribunale, c'è gente che sta facendo causa per dozzine di migliaia di euro allo stato per aver perso il lavoro per questo motivo ed è praticamente sicuro che vinceranno perché non c'è un tribunale che possa costituzione alla mano negare la legittimità delle accuse delle "vittime".
Senza stato di emergenza qualsiasi misura mantenga il green pass e le altre disposizioni è totalmente illecita in quanto contravviene agli stessi principi della costituzione italiana che in tribunale è focale, qualsiasi avvocato deve solo citarla e la vince facile in qualsiasi aula. Se dal primo aprile nessuno esibisce il green pass, nessuno lo chiede e nessuno va a farsi il tampone, nessuno rischia nulla a livello legale, e a livello economico lo stato ne esce inevitabilmente perdente.
Ma vi rendete conto che da marzo in Europa saremo gli unici ad essere ancora sotto ricatto statale con la percentuale più alta di vaccinati mentre negli altri paesi con vaccinazioni sotto il 30% levano tutto? Persino in Francia dove i politici italiani si son fatti strabelli definendola a più riprese in situazioni apocalittiche ben peggiori della nostra per pararsi le chiappe dalla prossima settimana levano tutto. Speranza, Ricciardi e compagnia cantante in inghilterra sarebbero stati messi in galera e in un paese popolato da gente con un cervello funzionante sarebbero già stati buttati fuori a calci da un pezzo.


----------



## mil77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo roba che mi fa venire voglia di ammazzare dagli utenti qua dentro, che non si rendono conto che dopo fine marzo qualsiasi scelta che non preveda l'abolizione di tutto sia totalmente illegale! Chiunque andrà ancora a farsi il tampone per lavorare starà letteralmente buttando soldi nel cesso perché se pure venisse fermato, potrebbe denunciare e avrebbe non solo ragione in tribunale, ma pure il risarcimento perché persino adesso lo stato di emergenza stesso che consente queste misure discriminatorie viene ritenuto illecito in un tribunale, c'è gente che sta facendo causa per dozzine di migliaia di euro allo stato per aver perso il lavoro per questo motivo ed è praticamente sicuro che vinceranno perché non c'è un tribunale che possa costituzione alla mano negare la legittimità delle accuse delle "vittime".
> Senza stato di emergenza qualsiasi misura mantenga il green pass e le altre disposizioni è totalmente illecita in quanto contravviene agli stessi principi della costituzione italiana che in tribunale è focale, qualsiasi avvocato deve solo citarla e la vince facile in qualsiasi aula. Se dal primo aprile nessuno esibisce il green pass, nessuno lo chiede e nessuno va a farsi il tampone, nessuno rischia nulla a livello legale, e a livello economico lo stato ne esce inevitabilmente perdente.
> Ma vi rendete conto che da marzo in Europa saremo gli unici ad essere ancora sotto ricatto statale con la percentuale più alta di vaccinati mentre negli altri paesi con vaccinazioni sotto il 30% levano tutto? Persino in Francia dove i politici italiani si son fatti strabelli definendola a più riprese in situazioni apocalittiche ben peggiori della nostra per pararsi le chiappe dalla prossima settimana levano tutto. Speranza, Ricciardi e compagnia cantante in inghilterra sarebbero stati messi in galera e in un paese popolato da gente con un cervello funzionante sarebbero già stati buttati fuori a calci da un pezzo.


Mischi due cose completamente diverse...sulla prima potresti aver ragione, dipende da un po di cose...sulla seconda assolutamente no. La corte Costituzionale si è già pronunciata confermando che il green pass è Costituzionale e quindi chi ha fatto causa in questo periodo NON ha praticamente possibilità di vincere.


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Marzo 2022)

modello cinese is coming.


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mischi due cose completamente diverse...sulla prima potresti aver ragione, dipende da un po di cose...sulla seconda assolutamente no. La corte Costituzionale si è già pronunciata confermando che il green pass è Costituzionale e quindi chi ha fatto causa in questo periodo NON ha praticamente possibilità di vincere.


non credo proprio, un bel po' di tribunali regionali hanno dichiarato che pure lo stato di emergenza fino a fine marzo fosse illecito e tolto multe e penali da pagare per chi ha avuto rogne in merito alle misure e si è rivolto all'avvocato anziché pagare a testa bassa. E ci sono già persone che hanno fatto causa allo stato, nella mia città a maggio una donna che ha perso il lavoro per colpa del GP andrà in aula contro lo stato per un risarcimento di circa 150mila euro.


----------



## mil77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non credo proprio, un bel po' di tribunali regionali hanno dichiarato che pure lo stato di emergenza fino a fine marzo fosse illecito e tolto multe e penali da pagare per chi ha avuto rogne in merito alle misure e si è rivolto all'avvocato anziché pagare a testa bassa. E ci sono già persone che hanno fatto causa allo stato, nella mia città a maggio una donna che ha perso il lavoro per colpa del GP andrà in aula contro lo stato per un risarcimento di circa 150mila euro.


Anche qui confondi le cose.. un conto sono le multe che vengono annullate, un conto è fare causa perché il green pass è anticostituzionale. Ripeto le persone che hanno fatto causa allo stato x il green pass hanno possibilità pressoché nulle di vincere. Se la Corte Costituzionale lo ha dichiarato lecito, nessun tribunale italiano può dire una cosa diversa. La donna che a chiesto 150mila euro allo stato, non solo non vedrà un euro, ma dovrà anche pagare le spese legali (le sue e quelle allo stato). L'unico che ci guadagnerà sarà il suo avvocato...e non hai idea in questa materia quanti avvocati spingano i loro clienti a far causa sapendo già che perderanno...perché loro verranno comunque pagati...ma questo è un altro argomento...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2022)

Ho appena letto che il tanto sventolato obbligo vaccinale austriaco è stato sospeso  Lo sapevo che bastava aspettare per vedere il bluff austriaco e che non sarebbero andati fino in fondo. Gli unici pirla devono essere e saranno sempre solo e soltanto gli italiani

Adesso immagino che non bisogna fare più come l'Austria cit.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

*Borgonovo a La Verità: Lo scopo è il green pass eterno, Speranza usa la scusa del "gradualismo", mentre l'immunologa Antonella Viola dice "obbiglighiamo gli italiani a consumare di meno".*


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Borgonovo a La Verità: Lo scopo è il green pass eterno, Speranza usa la scusa del "gradualismo", mentre l'immunologa Antonella Viola dice "obbiglighiamo gli italiani a consumare di meno".*


l'ha chiamato Green pass energetico... Pensavo fosse Lercio, invece l'ha detto davvero


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

La variante ucraina.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come affermato dal sottosegretario alla salute Pierpaolo Sileri a Mattino Cinque (_"Pensiamo a rimodulare il Green Pass fino all'eliminazione del green pass RAFFORZATO nei posti di lavoro"_) e testate come Il Giornale: *Si valuta un percorso a tappe. Verrà prima eliminato il SUPER green pass per ristoranti e bar all’aperto, poi negozi e uffici pubblici. Poi si passerà ai locali al chiuso tipo cinema e teatri. Si punta ad eliminare il certificato verde rafforzato per il ritorno a quello "base" che è quello che consente il tampone. Per i luoghi di lavoro, può esserci l'estensione dell’obbligo almeno fino al 15 giugno, data della fine dell'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50.*


Ci sono ancora troppi dispositivi da smaltire.


----------

